# System Setup



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I dont know anything about audio, so I don't know if this equiptment will work together, please tell me if something is incompatible. This is my first system so here goes.
Panasonic Headunit 
Front Speakers 
Rear Speakers 
Amp 
Sub 
Please tell me what you think of all of these components. As I said I dont know anything about audio. I would like the bass to be heard from outside the car, and to be powerful.Is this setup capable of that?


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Okay, first of all, let's go piece by piece. Oh NEVER BUY FROM CRUTCHFIELD!!! They are 2x pricing of other places, you can easily get double the equipment for a lot less.

1) Head Unit-Looks nice, I'd say the best head units are panasonic/clarion/kenwood/pioneer
2) Front speakers-get some components! Many many brands out there, depending on the money you wanna spend. I'd say infinity, but that's just me.
3) Rear speakers-your rear speakers should NEVER be more than $100, you just need those for fill, almost ANY rear speakers sound pitiful with bass goin through em, just for fill, remember that.
4) Amp/Sub, that system would look very nice, might actually wanna try to get it cause you get the red neons in the sub box and all. But, if you really wanna be heard outside of the car, might wanna try a bigger amp(not Sony) but like audiobahn/memphis/earthquake/lanzar's 2003 models. Look on ebay for those and others. But you just wanna get a subs to match the amp. 

If you want thump and good sound quality, hit me up, got some Infinity Perfect 10's for sale. You can see those on crutchfield also. Gotta sell em, got 4 of em and a sub box for all 4.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

"1) Head Unit-Looks nice, I'd say the best head units are panasonic/clarion/kenwood/pioneer"

thats deffnately not true, their units are acceptable but far from the best
if you want best go after anything nakamichi if you can find it, also blaupunkt makes so good head units with a crazy amount of security features.

Also buying from crutchfield is not bad, its expensive true but their customer service is top notch, plus when they send you any new equipment they send all the materials necessary to install it, including wiring/mounting brackets etc. and they give you books on how everything goes together.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

So you'd rather spend double the price for some mounting brackets and wiring you can get from radio shack for like $20? Plus, they have started detailing a lot of stuff on their website, so you wouldn't need to order just to get that info. 

I listed the top head units that he would most likely look for. Not too many people have nakamichi or eclipse or higher end brands like that. I could have also thrown in alpine, but for the money, kenwood/clarion/panasonic/pioneer are the best, also for the amount of features you get. I've never heard a blaupunkt head unit, so I have no idea about them.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Would I be heard outside the car with those Visoniks? I have a couple of Jensen 10s that I got for free. How will those sound? I know they are cheap and I shouldnt expect much.Don't laugh


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

yeah those cheap subs can be loud, thats the point cheap for a good bit of boom. But high quality subs give out much clearer and more defined bass and are usually a lot more efficient


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

mirrortints said:


> 1) Head Unit-Looks nice, I'd say the best head units are panasonic/clarion/kenwood/pioneer


hmmm what about alpine.  And yes nakamichi is a great stereo but most people who would be looking at a sony sub amp wouldnt buy a single indash player that cost over 2000 dollars.

the deck is good i would just make sure you would use the MP3 and WMA feature cause you could get a 4volt 3 preout alpine for the same price but minus the MP3 and WMA play back


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

oh and try to keep all interior speakers the same so that you dont have mismatched SQ.... componets would be a big plus


----------



## drubin (Aug 5, 2002)

*crutchfield*

In case you didn't know, Crutchfield also sells mounting harware and wiring harnesses separately for like $5 a piece if you want them. They include the free installation instructions for your car even on such a small purchase. 
I'm getting my equipment from other sources but I wouldn't knock Crutchfield... I've heard nothing but good things about them; just wish their prices were cheaper.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

i have a nakamichi deck, and its the bottom line one, i got it for 190. Their flagship deck is an indash 6 cd music bank and goes for about $1400 and they have HU's at all prices in between. But the sound quality is unbelieveable!!


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

thats why the come stock in Lexus vehicles


----------

